
Free tool to track the private jets of the Russell 3000, VC firms, PE firms, HF - fheilz
https://jettracker.xyz
======
fheilz
The main use case for this is tracking potential mergers and acquisitions:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-
fun...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-02/hedge-funds-are-
tracking-private-jets-to-find-the-next-megadeal)

There are also some more creative ones, like tracking CEO vacations:
[https://www.lebow.drexel.edu/sites/default/files/event/Tails...](https://www.lebow.drexel.edu/sites/default/files/event/Tailspotting%20Yermack.pdf)

